# Which rocks for Manzanita driftwood?



## fishkeeper (13 Jul 2009)

Which rocks do you think would suit an aquascape that just includes manzanita driftwood?

The wood will be the main focal point I think, but I would like something to compliment it (and to hold it down and everything)

any ideas?

cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2009)

mini landscape?


----------



## fishkeeper (13 Jul 2009)

looks quite nice

approximately, how many kilo's would you need to buy to get good shapes? I've got limited money.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> how many kilo's would you need to buy to get good shapes?



the million dollar question!

how big is the tank? how reliable is the supplier? how accurate are you in describing what look yor after?....IME you can never have enough stone. basicly work out how much you can spend...then spend all of it!


----------

